# Turnip and Rutabaga wine recipe request



## e-wine (Jun 14, 2011)

The follow recipe for turnip wine which came from wine-making-guides.com:


 (Turnip Wine Recipe)

Winemaking Ingredients: Turnip Wine - Wine Making Guides
4 lb / 1,800 grams turnips
3 lb / 1,350 grams sugar
1 lemon
1 orange
Water up to 1 gallon
Yeast nutrient
Wine yeast

Winemaking Method: Turnip Wine - Wine Making Guides
Scrub, thinly slice the turnips and boil until just tender. Place the 
sugar into a fermentation bucket and strain the turnip liquor over
it, stirring well to dissolve the sugar. When cool add the lemon 
juice, orange juice, yeast nutrient and wine yeast. Cover and 
leave for four days in a warm place, stirring daily. Strain through a 
fine sieve and put liquid into a demijohn and fit an airlock to seal 
the jar.

Store in a warm place and allow the fermentation to work. When 
fermentation has ceased, rack the wine into a clean jar and place 
in a cooler environment and leave. When the wine is clear and 
stable siphon into bottles."

There are turnip wine recipes from Keller which contain either grape leaves or hops:

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request150.asp

There are other turnip wine recipes on-line but I am looking for recipes from fellow winemakers, recipes that the winemaker has tried. If you have a turnip wine recipe you would like to share, please let me know. Same for the rutabaga. Thanks.

e-wine


----------

